# Newbie saying hi from South Yorkshire



## Hebb63-65 (Feb 11, 2016)

Evening all, I've been hovering on the Forums for a while so thought I would finally take the plunge and say hello. I started with a stove-top mokka pot, which did me for a long time, then I got a Baby Gaggia Dose, which was a big improvement. Then I was given a serious upgrade to a Fracino Heavenly and Compak grinder, and although I'm having a great time, the coffee habit is becoming quite compulsive, not to say expensive. On the plus side I hardly drink coffee when out these days as it just doesn't cut the mustard any more, so I'm saving a few pennies there.

I've just posted another thread in Introductions about seeking a good supplier of beans in New Zealand, so if anyone has any more advice, have a look at that one and let me know. Thanks.


----------

